# GSD Pumpkin and other Fall Misc



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I tried the stencil that was posted a while back. I thought I would show the results!


Getting started










Done!



















husband's:









Charlie watching us:










Enjoy!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

too cute- Nice job on the PUNKINS!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

We were suppose to do the pumpkins today but we shopped and bakes instead.
Cute pumpkins.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the GSD pumkins are too cool!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd love to see it lit up at night!

Way too creative for me. I have a hard enough time carving the pumpkin with a normal Jack O Lantern face.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is too adorable!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

what a great job!!!!!


----------

